# why don't official weather station and what google says don't match?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

According to official weather station, my city is 25.1*C now.

Accordig to Google, my city is 21*C now.

But I believe in Official Weather Station because I am sweating as hell. And it past 10 pm.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

*nods, google is evil and wants you to wear more clothing. always trust the local station, they did it longer. :3


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Good that they make mistakes at times.

For forecasts, I´ve chosen 2 specialized websites I always use. But I never check the current weather and temperatures.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Why would anybody depend on the Internet for the current temp when you can get a perfectly adequate remote-reading outdoor digital thermometer for twenty bucks? And it reads the temp right where you are!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Here in Houston, the official weather station of record is at the IAH airport. That's around 20 miles from downtown Houston. While I wouldn't expect a 4 C change between the two locations unless it's raining in one spot and not the other (which does happen at times), it could explain a difference if Google was getting their weather from central Houston. I know that urban heating, or whatever it's called, can increase the temperatures in the concrete jungle known as the city. The airport is out in the woods. 

Also, I don't have my location set in Google so Google reports weather based on IP location. This actual location can vary quite a bit for me. Sometimes it's pretty close to me, but sometimes it'll give me a location clear across town. 

And, of course, some weather webpages use a lot of personal weather station data. Sometimes these can be off.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Here in Houston, the official weather station of record is at the IAH airport. That's around 20 miles from downtown Houston. While I wouldn't expect a 4 C change between the two locations unless it's raining in one spot and not the other (which does happen at times), it could explain a difference if Google was getting their weather from central Houston. I know that urban heating, or whatever it's called, can increase the temperatures in the concrete jungle known as the city. The airport is out in the woods.
> 
> Also, I don't have my location set in Google so Google reports weather based on IP location. This actual location can vary quite a bit for me. Sometimes it's pretty close to me, but sometimes it'll give me a location clear across town.
> 
> And, of course, some weather webpages use a lot of personal weather station data. Sometimes these can be off.


or in san fran where on one end it is warm, while on the other it is cold. :O a really strange place...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

A lot of times, Google and Official Weather don't match. Google shows where I live colder. I trust the official weather station.

I have no idea where Google gets the data from because it is not based on the official weather station.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Capeditiea said:


> *nods, google is evil and wants you to wear more clothing. always trust the local station, they did it longer. :3


Just the comment I was looking for.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Why would anybody depend on the Internet for the current temp when you can get a perfectly adequate remote-reading outdoor digital thermometer for twenty bucks? And it reads the temp right where you are!


When I am at home, I put the thermometer out the window but a lot of thermometers of me did fall from the window and they broke because of either wind or a bird. I leave the thermometer out the window and I go to work. When I come back home, it is no longer there 

Besides, at summer during the day, personal measurements are difficult because you have to find places totally in the shade with no sun light that takes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

atsizat said:


> When I am at home, I put the thermometer out the window but a lot of thermometers of me did fall from the window and they broke because of either wind or a bird. I leave the thermometer out the window and I go to work. When I come back home, it is no longer there


This is twelve bucks on Amazon. Only the sensor goes outside. Stick it with mirror adhesive. Who'd steal that?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> This is twelve bucks on Amazon. Only the sensor goes outside. Stick it with mirror adhesive. Who'd steal that?


I bought something like it but it takes an hour or 2 depending on the indoor and outdoor temp difference for the sensor to measure the outdoor temperature. I am unhappy with it. It works if it is out for hours except the daytime in summer because it is affected by even a very, very slight sun light. The readings goes higher. I consider very, very slight, almost non existing sun light as "shade" but the device itself does not.

My ex thermometers, which are not this sensor kind of stuff, were better than this sensor kind of stuff sadly.

I dont know if this one is better quality than mine but I bought somethin like this and it is not cheap at all.

When out is +3, +5°C but inside is in 20s. It takes no less than 2 hours to reach the number. It is not useful in that sense.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have two wireless thermometers in this class, one for the front yard and one for the back. Both stabilize their readings in just a minute or two, and they agree within half a degree F when the sensors are in the same place.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I have two wireless thermometers in this class, one for the front yard and one for the back. Both stabilize their readings in just a minute or two, and they agree within half a degree F when the sensors are in the same place.


I guess the brand I bought is bad, then. The problem is outdoor sensor always needs to be outside. The temperature change is happening very slowly.


----------

